# Homemade soda with sparkling water?



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

I could have sworn that Martha Stewart mentioned something abot making her own healthy soda on her show. After search and searching, I can't seem to find the recipe.

Soda tastes good to me but just makes me feel yucky and have other yucky issues that you really don't want to hear about. I would love an olternative.

Just back back from the store. I mixed sparkling water with lime juce. Bleck!! So then I added a ton of sugar. Bleck again!!!

Any ideas?


----------



## 4lilfarmers (Feb 9, 2006)

i make homemade ginger ale... heat up 1 gallon water with a couple tbs of grated ginger, 1 c honey, juice from two lemons. let it simmer for 30 minutes. let it cool to room temp and add 1/2 tsp of champagne yeast. let it sit (covered) for 24 hours. strain into bottles that you cap--leaving two inches at the top (i've used old glass ginger ale bottles with screw-top lids and i have bought glass bottles with hinged "corks" on them) and put it fridge. let them sit for at least two days (the longer they sit the fizzier they get).

howabout sweetened juice and carbonated water?


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krismarie* 
howabout sweetened juice and carbonated water?

We don't even have juice very often but for special occasions this is what I make for ods. I just mix a can of frozen fruit juice with seltzer water instead of spring water. I used to maek this in my preschool class too and the kids always though it was such a treat.

Another alternative would be basically to make a simple syrup and add something to flavor it. Simple syrup is simple! It is just sugar dissolved in water and cooked for a little while. It will keep in your fridge for awhile and you can just add a spoonful to a glass of seltzer when you want it. Any cookbook or website that has recipes for cocktails should have one for simple syrup. There are lots of recipe ideas on this site too - http://www.recipegoldmine.com/syrup/syrup.html


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I make sparkling limeade (i prefer it to lemon, but that works too), or juice spritzers usually.

For the limeade, I squeeze fresh lime juice, add simple syrup (1 c sugar: 1 c water dissolved and stored in the fridge), and fill with club soda.

For juice spritzers, I will fill the glass about 2/3 with juice (I only buy unsweetened 100% juice), then add the club soda.

There's any number of recipes to make your own soda from scratch (ginger ale, root beer, cream soda, orange soda, etc.), but it involves fermentation, bottling, and several days wait.


----------



## GruppieGirl (Feb 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
There's any number of recipes to make your own soda from scratch (ginger ale, root beer, cream soda, orange soda, etc.), but it involves fermentation, bottling, and several days wait.

I think that I am looking for simple ideas. Really making soda from scratch seems like way too much of an effort for me. Fermentation....wowsers!

Thanks Mommies!


----------



## Snowdrift (Oct 15, 2005)

I mix Simply limeade with seltzer. It's expensive, and so we don't do it often, but tasty!

When I was pg I drank a ton of seltzer mixed with grape juice and cran-grape juice.


----------

